# Next season crowd predictions



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

In the Lower Mainland (south-west BC) we had very different things happening on the locals vs Whistler. The locals (Grouse, Seymour, Cypress) are pretty much all supported by local people. Between people being off work, people working remotely and able to set their own hours, and people not being able to vacation out of town, the local mountains were insanely busy. Add to that the restrictions on filling up every chair, and it was a madhouse. The mountains limited ticket sales, but only barely, and they didn't limit season pass holders on weekdays.

Whistler was almost the exact opposite. Whistler gets a lot of its clientele from vacationers. Restrictions on travel meant total attendance was down. In addition, they implemented a pre-booking reservation system that limited total attendance including season pass holders. As a result, I found last season at Whistler to be one of the better ones in terms of line-ups.

So, this year? Damifino. Seymour is intending to keep their reservation system, because otherwise they just can't handle the crowds even during normal times. As long as they don't enforce it on season pass holders on weekdays, I don't care. Travel is allowed again, so Whistler will be busier. They say they don't intend to implement their pre-booking system, but reserve the right to change their mind.

Probably the biggest factor will be lift seating. If they have to limit numbers and can't pack every chair, it will by definition slow things down. OTOH, the bike park has been packing every seat for the last month or so, so unless the government implements stronger guidelines, I think it'll be business as usual everywhere.

Now, the big question: will people who took up snow sports during the pandemic still show up, or will they go back to whatever they used to do? Stay tuned...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I think the pandemic people will still show up because they've got the gear and there's still a pandemic. I'm very much hoping that they all go to Vail resorts and save a lot of money that way.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no you might be right...And the border is open for you yanks to come up here.
Busy or not I hope they keep the one single, or a group can get their own chair rule.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I hope not, there's nothing more frustrating for me that someone who traveled from a hot spot to my rural location waiting for their own chair because they're worried about COVID while there's a huge lift line. It's so selfish, if you're that worried that you are going to take a quad or larger chair for yourself after traveling a long distance from a city, it's peak selfishness.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Locally the pass prices went up and the sales on passes are restricted (probably less passes available). So methinks they are going after selling more daily lift tickets. My casual observation of last year, they sold a shite ton of daily tickets. There were certainly more folks riding midweek (only rode midweek last season) compared to prior years. In my perception of how the local hill is positioning themselves....they are going after daily ticket sales and expecting more folks visiting. But who knows wtf is going to happen. My pass is in the process and should be arriving soon.  Pray for la nina dumpage!


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

We had lots of vancouver people visit last year, weekends were busy. Maybe what donutz said explains that if the local hills were super busy. Im just hoping the obnoxious and line cutting international guests dont make it again as that was pleasant. Australians, NZers, and most Americans that visit are great though so I dont mind that.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Got seasons passes for the family at our local, but think this is gonna be another splitboard winter.. all season passes where sold out with in two hours so it looks like it’s gonna be another winter with strictly monday and friday riding.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

What a bad omen. I guess in Chicago it's going to matter on if people want to travel. You can get a pass for Alpine Valley and a few other smaller hills not close to it for $524 for Sept pricing, or you can go to Wilmot and get the Epic Local pass for $599 and get access to Breck, Keystone, and a ton of other ones. I think anywhere Vail owns is going to be a total disaster. I don't know what they are doing but they are cutting all their season pass prices by like $20. The Wilmot only pass is only $359 and the Alpine Valley one is $524.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> I think anywhere Vail owns is going to be a total disaster. I don't know what they are doing but they are cutting all their season pass prices by like $20.


Looks like they’re trying to raise quick cash to placate investors and avoid needing to renegotiate loans; with no regard to the long term impact a poor customer experience will have on future earnings. Best guess is that they over extended themselves with rapid expansion and are trying to avoid defaulting on loans.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> I hope not, there's nothing more frustrating for me that someone who traveled from a hot spot to my rural location waiting for their own chair because they're worried about COVID while there's a huge lift line. It's so selfish, if you're that worried that you are going to take a quad or larger chair for yourself after traveling a long distance from a city, it's peak selfishness.


Sure...But I'm riding locally and usually alone, and I like my own chair because I can smoke a joint in peace, not because I'm worried about covid. I didn't make the rules.

If someone is getting mad because they assume I'm from a big city with a huge covid outbreak and saw me bypass 400 people in line via the singles line and I got my own chair without waiting... Well that makes me laugh.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

This was midweek last year at Stevens Pass Washington, that line usually ends where the two lines come together and that line was fifty yards uphill from where this photo was taken , notice people hiking uphill to get to the end of the line. Besides covid, social distancing, kids out of school, working from home, and all of these Californians moving up here Stevens went one step further and pissed off a bunch of experienced employees so they were understaffed and under qualified all year.

We only ride weekdays but we always show up at least an hour early to eat, stretch and get first trax, but last year Stevens opened late every day some days up to two hours. Even though their management knew they were massively understaffed and half the mountain closed, they just kept selling those tickets. Their excuse was always that they were blasting but not once would you hear a blast, not to mention their grooming was the worst and most dangerous I‘d ever seen, leaving 6” curbs all the way down runs.

I sure as hell hope this year will be nothing like last year or I just may have to hang up my 38 years of sliding sideways, never thought weekday crowds would put a stop to my riding always thought it would be my old bones.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would have gone home


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

SEWiShred said:


> I hope not, there's nothing more frustrating for me that someone who traveled from a hot spot to my rural location waiting for their own chair because they're worried about COVID while there's a huge lift line. It's so selfish, if you're that worried that you are going to take a quad or larger chair for yourself after traveling a long distance from a city, it's peak selfishness.


I'm a local to my local (live in the town nearest to the resort), and I'm the opposite. It drives me fucking nuts when assholes from out of town, who are a mad rush to get as many high-speed 60mph pizza runs as they can - in a time when everything is about hand sanitizing and social distancing, mind you - feel the need to ignore social distancing and pack as many different households onto a chair as possible. I should clarify - I don't care if they do it to each other, but I'm a local - I don't really give a shit about, nor do I need to participate in their "pack all chairs full let's get more runs quick quick quick!" mentality. 

I don't mind heading up with another person if I'm riding by myself, but there's no way in hell you're gonna get me onto a full four seater during a pandemic. Thankfully, unlike your situation, once a hotspot has been identified here in Aus, that locale gets locked down and people from within, cannot travel very far, lest they get hit with a $5k fine for travelling more than 10kms from home without a valid reason. 



Powdertrax said:


> View attachment 158945
> 
> 
> This was midweek last year at Stevens Pass Washington
> ...


That is insane. And yes it's sad to think that masses of kooks who only do it because they think it makes them look cool (crowds) would be the reason to hang up your boots - I still hold out hope that it'll be old age and not kooks, that end riding for me.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Dang, I would not wait in a line like that. I have a solitboard and would rather skin up than wait in that line.

Here in the Northeast it never got that bad, although we did have large crowds. It only ever got bad when lifts and terrain were limited in the shoulder season. That helped me get 15 or so days on the split.

Next year I expect things will quiet down slightly, but crowds are still going to be strong. People seem to have money and are willing to spend it on snow sliding.


----------



## AVL_Boarder (Mar 15, 2019)

I think Vail's 20% discount on passes is going to increase crowding (even MORE) at their resorts. That said, it was enough of a motivator that I still got an Epic Local Pass since we were planning to spend some time in Summit County this winter anyways and it would pay for itself in a handful of days. Last year, with COVID numbers spiking, we spent a month out in Utah skiing only at Powder Mountain because they were limiting daily tickets, had small, old school lifts (vs. enclosed) and we were able to do a lot of mid-week half-days and still work. It will be interesting / perhaps disappointing to return to bigger resorts this year. I'm not a fan of standing in line and was frustrated as hell at the long lines at base of Steamboat two years ago. Back when I lived in Colorado, we were always able to escape the crowds on weekends at Breck but I doubt that's the case anymore. Is Keystone any better once you get up the mountain if you stay high on the mountain?

I'm wondering what the situation with lodges and such will look like this year. Lodges were closed where I was skiing last year which I was good with but we did miss the apres-ski scene (especially since temps were pretty brutally cold the whole month we spent in Utah). That said, closed lodged meant people didn't hang out to warm so they tended to leave by mid-afternoon making for short lines later in the day.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Powdertrax said:


> View attachment 158945
> 
> 
> This was midweek last year at Stevens Pass Washington, that line usually ends where the two lines come together and that line was fifty yards uphill from where this photo was taken , notice people hiking uphill to get to the end of the line. Besides covid, social distancing, kids out of school, working from home, and all of these Californians moving up here Stevens went one step further and pissed off a bunch of experienced employees so they were understaffed and under qualified all year.
> ...


Yeah it was bad at Stevens last year. At this rate by February 2022 you'll need to ride the lift just to get back in line. No need to strap in really.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

drblast said:


> Yeah it was bad at Stevens last year. At this rate by February 2022 you'll need to ride the lift just to get back in line. No need to strap in really.


Genuine LOL at that mental image.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> Genuine LOL at that mental image.


Now imagine that they start naming the lift off-load ramps and assigning them a difficulty.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If the lines are like this at the start of this season too, the backcountry around resorts will be so tracked, guide services fully booked. Splitboards will be sold out again, so companies might get some good developement resources.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> We always get threads about the weather, but last year was really something else. Tons of new people, crowds like never before.
> 
> I've been thinking, what this year is going to be like, and what region I'm in. In the Midwest here, there's a lot of people who make day trips from Chicago, Milwaukee, and Madison. Last year, they had kids not in school and unemployment benefits. Those are pretty much expired and the kids are back into school.
> 
> ...


Same happened in Colorado. Texans and Kansans galore. Personally, I prefer the smaller "family owned" resorts. They don't have high speed quads dumping tons of people on the mountain. The riders tend to be more experienced locals vs tourist/newbies (last year being an exception). I have no need for what the big resorts have to offer. I go to Loveland, which is cheaper than Epic, but some of the other "mom & pops" are more expensive but I think they can be worth the trade off for alot of people.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty sure Park City will be a shit show. I’m planning on lots of split boarding and snow surfing to get my fix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Crystal Mountain Resort in WA state is now requiring paid parking for non-pass holders from Friday-Sunday.

I can see that new rule helping alleviate some crowding at Crystal. But it will likely bring more crowds to the Summit at Snoqualmie and Stevens Pass.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mjayvee said:


> Crystal Mountain Resort in WA state is now requiring paid parking for non-pass holders from Friday-Sunday.
> 
> I can see that new rule helping alleviate some crowding at Crystal. But it will likely bring more crowds to the Summit at Snoqualmie and Stevens Pass.


Seymour won't even let you into the parking lot unless you have a pass or ticket for the day. Cypress requires paid parking unless you have the same. Grouse has always had paid parking because of the gondola. Whistler has paid parking, but they have monthly passes as well for parking which is much more convenient.

Seymour has implemented a 4-hour-window reservation system for weekends. Whistler had a reservation system last year but has announced they won't be using it this year. Cypress only controls the number of day tickets they sell each day.

Everyone is trying different things to cope, but I think the real question will be how the pandemic changes the 'regular' usage patterns. Last year a lot more people were able to do weekdays for various reasons, and it was a shitshow. This year that's not so true, so maybe we'll see a return to the good ol' days. Unless all the people who tried snow sports last year are now hooked. Not an unreasonable theory, really. It happened to all of us, didn't it?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

mjayvee said:


> Crystal Mountain Resort in WA state is now requiring paid parking for non-pass holders from Friday-Sunday.


I hadn’t seen this news yet. Where did you find it?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

bseracka said:


> I hadn’t seen this news yet. Where did you find it?








Parking Announcement


Crystal unveils new transportation plan to reduce impact and preserve character




www.crystalmountainresort.com


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Thx. No idea how I missed that. It’s interesting and feels more profit driven, but I’m hoping it ends up making a difference in traffic. Of course it still won’t impact the biggest traffic issues at crystal on snow days with people choosing not to: chain up or use winter tires and then driving into a ditch or getting stuck in the traffic lane. Though that last rant is probably true or every mt in the lower 48 on a snow day


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Prediction "fuck the crowds." I will leave early, bring splitty gear and solo stove/grill/beer.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Well I will be celebrating early retirement on New Year’s Eve and getting as many days on my midweek pass again, but it’s not looking good again. Maybe more night days as long as it’s snowing, won’t go to ride ice.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolute bullshit


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Powdertrax said:


> Absolute bullshit


Nope just a normal weekend at the local hill. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

This is Waterville Valley, NH, in 2002. I worked there as a lifty. On the weekends about half of Boston showed up, weekdays, almost no one. I've been following the place for the last 20 years and have promised myself to make a pilgrimage back there one day, because this was where I discovered snowboarding, and I've been obsessed with it ever since. I'm glad to see they're still going and am curious to see how they're going to handle the upcoming season. I was hired, from South Africa, as part of a seasonal work program. I wonder how many such international efforts are still going, in order to address the local worker shortage.

I'll never forget, I had a badge with my name and country on it...I was genuinely asked if I use a donkey cart to buy groceries...pity there was just 8 seconds before the next chair, or I could have listed all the cars and bikes I've driven in South Africa, BMW 320i, Mazda MX6, Nissan something, Yamaha RD350, etc etc.

I'll be working in Austria this year, G'day mate! let's throw another shrimp on the barby!. There's lots of excitement about the upcoming season. I have no idea though if the Austrians are ready for it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

bseracka said:


> View attachment 159311


And Californians 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

bseracka said:


> Of course it still won’t impact the biggest traffic issues at crystal on snow days with people choosing not to: chain up or use winter tires and then driving into a ditch or getting stuck in the traffic lane. Though that last rant is probably true or every mt in the lower 48 on a snow day


Colorado passed traction control laws in effect on 1-70 between Denver and Summit County. If you get stuck or cause an accident without having snow tires or awd, you get a pretty hefty fine. It has made things better. At the very least, I know that stuck car will be penalized for taking my time, and that helps my attitude.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

bseracka said:


> Thx. No idea how I missed that. It’s interesting and feels more profit driven, but I’m hoping it ends up making a difference in traffic. Of course it still won’t impact the biggest traffic issues at crystal on snow days with people choosing not to: chain up or use winter tires and then driving into a ditch or getting stuck in the traffic lane. Though that last rant is probably true or every mt in the lower 48 on a snow day


Wow, people actually refuse to chain up or put on winter tires on the way to Crystal? 

That is ridiculous and unacceptable! 
Yet another reason why I will not be going to Crystal on a weekend.

We typically do not have that kind of problem on US-2 on the way to/from Stevens Pass.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Powdertrax said:


> Absolute bullshit


If I rolled up to a lift line like that I would most certainly be asking for my money back. That is not a good customer experience and really not a product anyone should have to pay for. This makes me so glad I discovered splitboarding.



Sean-h said:


> I'll never forget, I had a badge with my name and country on it...I was genuinely asked if I use a donkey cart to buy groceries...pity there was just 8 seconds before the next chair, or I could have listed all the cars and bikes I've driven in South Africa, BMW 320i, Mazda MX6, Nissan something, Yamaha RD350, etc etc.


I apologize on behalf of my countrymen, some of whom are the most willfully-ignorant in the world. I hope you met enough of us to see that we're not all like that.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they fully loading the lifts or are they sending up a bunch of half empty chairs?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> Are they fully loading the lifts or are they sending up a bunch of half empty chairs?


Haha now clue...just a pic I found when Google searching lift lines [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Haha now clue...just a pic I found when Google searching lift lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh good, you scared me. I thought you took that recently and were showing what the lines were line this season. Not sure if any places opened up yet or not out West.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> Oh good, you scared me. I thought you took that recently and were showing what the lines were line this season. Not sure if any places opened up yet or not out West.


Well I’ve seen lines close to that insane at Park city


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So we're getting some specifics from the local mountains now. Neither Seymour nor Whistler will be enforcing any kind of physical distancing on the lifts, which means pack 'em in, George! This is good in that it means maximum throughput. Masks not required, but if you wear a mask, who's to argue with you? _And_ it's outside, _and _at least in my case, I'm double-vaxed. So all good as far as I'm concerned.

The Whistler gondola is slightly more concerning, but they will require masks on that. And I can double up or just take Fitzsimmons/Garbanzo up.

Essentially it's back to 'normal' in terms of the mountain policies, at least to the extent they affect line-ups. The big unknown is still body count. Are a lot of people still off work or remoting, so can go up weekdays? Have a lot of people 'discovered' snow sports the last couple of years and are sticking with it? Are a lot of people still going to do outside sports for exercise instead of going to the gym for instance?

Still a lot of unknowns.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Donutz said:


> So we're getting some specifics from the local mountains now. Neither Seymour nor Whistler will be enforcing any kind of physical distancing on the lifts, which means pack 'em in, George! This is good in that it means maximum throughput. Masks not required, but if you wear a mask, who's to argue with you? _And_ it's outside, _and _at least in my case, I'm double-vaxed. So all good as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The Whistler gondola is slightly more concerning, but they will require masks on that. And I can double up or just take Fitzsimmons/Garbanzo up.
> 
> ...


I really don't want to be overly optimistic because it rarely works out for me in situations like this. But I was working outside through the pandemic part time, traffic last year was non-existent. It was super easy to drive anywhere. Local trucking companies were all making huge amounts of money because their travel times were massively reduced because no one was on the roads. 

Traffic is bad again, I think people aren't going to be able to get away that much during the week. My prediction is things will be absolutely horrible on the weekends because there are a lot of new people in the sport, but they won't be able to get away on the weekdays like they did last year. I think weekdays will be above average but nothing like last year. At least I hope. 

But pricing is going to affect some hills. I think I mentioned this before but Vail Resorts cut their prices all over. Where I am you can spend $500+ on a season pass for Alpine Valley, or get a local Wilmot Pass for $350, or get a Wilmot (Vail owns Wilmot) pass that works out west for the same price as the AV one. 

I think the local, smaller hills are betting on operating costs going up this year and raising prices and Vail is counting on getting more people into the sport and staying. But the resorts here were at maximum capacity a lot last year, so they don't have a reason to lower their rates. I bought my AV pass and paid more and didn't complain a word, because I think there are going to be a lot of people in Chicago who compare the passes and go with Wilmot, which means far less people on the hill. Something I'd gladly pay extra for.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> I really don't want to be overly optimistic because it rarely works out for me in situations like this. But I was working outside through the pandemic part time, traffic last year was non-existent. It was super easy to drive anywhere. Local trucking companies were all making huge amounts of money because their travel times were massively reduced because no one was on the roads.
> 
> Traffic is bad again, I think people aren't going to be able to get away that much during the week. My prediction is things will be absolutely horrible on the weekends because there are a lot of new people in the sport, but they won't be able to get away on the weekdays like they did last year. I think weekdays will be above average but nothing like last year. At least I hope.
> 
> ...


Vail's business model is different. They make up the difference by getting their pass holders travel and then when you make that trip out west, you're paying for accommodations, meals, etc.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah I think it’s safe to say that weekends will continue to be a circus and probably (hopefully) less weekday activity. although still more weekday than pre-Covid because of far more folks working with greater flexibility than they had prior.

My kids will actually be in ski school all day on Saturdays so I’ll be venturing out onto the slopes myself...Should be interesting to see how bad it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

At least here in the Alps I think this upcoming season will reach a new peak-record. I make this assumption based on the fact that all countries whose tourits fly / drive to the Alps for the ski weeks were in lockdown and could not come. So based on the countries where the majority of tourism comes from:

France: chairlifts and gondolas stayed closed for the entire 20/21 winter, however the skiresort itself was open and pistes were prepared, so people could skin up the local slopes and stop at the huts (very weird)

Italy: All ski resorts stayed closed. Winter 20/21 never happened (at some point they got as far as banning skitouring!!)

Germany: as above, plus, 90% of the country has no mountains anyways, so no chance to snowboard

The Netherlands: Error 404 no mountains found. No chance to snowboard

Switzerland and Austria: resorts open, but no chance to travel to other destinations abroad...


So based on this, I think A LOT of people saved both leave days from work and money. Which are going to be used this winter. Lots of people will be hungry for skiing / snowboarding and will for sure do maybe 2 weeks in the Alps if they used to spend 1 in the past and so on..... So yeah... I HOPE to be wrong, but I think we´re going to be veeery busy this upcoming winter


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m hoping that maybe some of the traffic in the United States goes off to Europe because they couldn’t do that last season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> I’m hoping that maybe some of the traffic in the United States goes off to Europe because they couldn’t do that last season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, that sword cuts both ways.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> Unfortunately, that sword cuts both ways.


Damn it!  Thankfully I’ve reached a point in my life where I can find joy in just taking some quality turns for a few hours.... I don’t require much. One of my favorite activities now is just finding a snowy slope somewhere....hiking up it and going down on my snow surf. Zero lines and zero crowds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

As a patroller here in Quebec province, we had to deal with a shit load of strange clients.

There was the "I used to ski 20 years ago and still got my gear" skier/snowboarder client. You spot them easy since they are from a era where helmets were for pussies.

We had as well the "everything around Is close but not ski ressorts" skier/snowboarder. They rent their stuff and learned how to ski and snowboard from watching some "how-to" on YouTube (seriously I've heard that from some we took care of).

The second category was by far the worst. 
Clueless of rules on the mountain and the ski code.
Unaware of their physical limits.
Badly equipped such as wearing jeans when it's -20 degrees and gloveless sometime.
They were not only dangerous for Them but their surrounding.

We truly hope that the upcoming Season Will be better than the previous one.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

d3tro said:


> As a patroller here in Quebec province, we had to deal with a shit load of strange clients.
> 
> There was the "I used to ski 20 years ago and still got my gear" skier/snowboarder client. You spot them easy since they are from a era where helmets were for pussies.
> 
> ...


I noticed that last year too. Lots of people riding/skiing at speeds an in terrain above their skill level. On the plus side, that gave me ample opportunity to teach my kids how to spot people that were in over the heads so they could avoid them.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> I noticed that last year too. Lots of people riding/skiing at speeds an in terrain above their skill level. On the plus side, that gave me ample opportunity to teach my kids how to spot people that were in over the heads so they could avoid them.


And mostly theses people don't want to start at the base. They don't look at the slopes level of difficulties.
We did so much lift by snowmobile, we preferred that instead of catching Them somewhere wounded and in need of first aid.
Good to read it was a worldwide phenomenon. Over here, everything Is open and people can Do whatever they want. Hope we get less job on the slopes this year.

Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hopefully these folks learn to ski/ride under control. Here's a story from last season.



Jimi7 said:


> So I'm riding Loveland Valley with the Kiddos today and these two idiots on snowboards are flying around going much faster than their skill levels dictated - didn't know how to turn, saw them catch edges several times, not paying attention to merging trails, etc. But really good an flat boarding picking up speed, losing control and wiping out, which I don't even mind as long as the trails aren't crowded or go be an idiot on blues and blacks where the experienced riders know how to compensate for your stupidity and you don't take out some 5 year old trying to learn.
> 
> So anyway, one of these chuckle heads wipes out in front me, so I slow down and we have the following exchange:
> 
> ...


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Talking to fools like that about safety is about as useful as trying to talk your dog into going on a diet.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm sure it'll be crowded this year too. However my new thing is getting lost in the woods for an hour so I only make about 4-5 runs a day anyhow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The latest news out of Whistler is that hotel & AirBNB bookings are up significantly over last year. Of course, last year is a pretty low bar. I'd be more interested in how they compare to the beginning of the 2019/2020 season.


----------

